# H1B for this Year



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

I read somewhere that the H1B for this year reached its cap inside a week. For people wanting to move to the USA, I guess this was the last straw, unless they come for studies or via the transfer visa.

Thoughts?
Cheers,
Me


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

emohit said:


> I read somewhere that the H1B for this year reached its cap inside a week. For people wanting to move to the USA, I guess this was the last straw, unless they come for studies or via the transfer visa.


Not only did it reach its cap, but they held a lottery among the applications to select which ones got accepted. ALL the employers are pretty much disgusted with the process at this point. (What do you want to bet that neither the employers nor the applicants don't get their money back if they aren't winners in the lottery.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

Agree, Bev. I read that the last year the cap was reached within a few hours. 

The USCIS makes humongous money with this. I dont know why they dont increase the cap. There are a couple of senators who are against the cao increase and are investigating companies who are excessively applying for visas. Why I dont know. I mean they would apply only if there are positions.

Me
The Settlers - When You Dream of Settling » Welcome


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Like most immigration issues, the cap on H1B visas is a hugely political hot potato - and this being an election year, I wouldn't expect too much relief until after a new administration is settled into the White House (if then).

Unemployed technical workers feel that H1B visas are a handy way to get cheap workers into the US. And some anti-H1B groups are demanding that caps be put on the L category visas, too. With a recession coming on in the US, it'll be interesting to see what a new administration can do.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

